# CO2 and BBA



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

So how many people turn their co2 off at night and how many keep it running 24/7? I am just curious as how this would effect BBA. I have mine kick on 3hrs before lights go on and then it turn off 30mins before lights out. I keep the co2 constant while lights on but wonder if it would make more sense to keep it constant 24/7.

The reason I am asking is because I have started to have small little spots of BBA starting. I have been fighting it with excel with great success would would rather not have to deal with even doing that.

Thought? Experiences?


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

i keep mine on an hour before lights and off an hour before lights go off and no BBA for me. 

I think 3 hours is a little long to turn on your co2 before lights come one. How are you diffusing your co2?


----------



## studentZ (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh, wonderful, I was just searching this topic! 

I have a similar situation.... My tank has been running for a few months and I'm just starting to get BBA. My co2 runs exactly with the lights, not ideal due to getting the saturation up in the beginning, but it's how my current timer set up works. From reading other threads concerning BBA I too have been considering running it continuous to avoid the fluctuations. 

This would take some adjustment trial and error to get the co2 level right, running it 24/7.

So far I have been spot treating the BBA by turning off the filters and using a dosing syringe with h2o2. Mixed results; some has died, some has not. I should try and pick up some excel.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah,I have no problem fighting it either but It it gets to be annoying... my other tanks have no algae at all. They happen to run co2 24/7 with paint ball setups. 

On the tank that I have been having problems with, I have always had the co2 shut off and night time. I have had this tank running for about a year and just really started getting annoyed about a month ago. I do have high light but I also keep my co2 very high also. I crank it up until I notice my fish are getting bothered and then lower it just a tad. Just until the fish are okay. Using 4dkh in my drop checker, I have it pinned at yellow when lights are on. The DC is yellow before the lights come on. I also clean and change the drop checker with every water change. I know the co2 is as high as it can possibly be in this tank without killing the fish. That's not the issue. 

I am just wondering if the fluctuating co2 levels with lights out can trigger BBA blooms. I do have 'some' light coming from a window across the room, as do most people I'm sure.... I wonder if because of that, I have to keep it running 24/7.....?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> So how many people turn their co2 off at night and how many keep it running 24/7? I am just curious as how this would effect BBA. I have mine kick on 3hrs before lights go on and then it turn off 30mins before lights out. I keep the co2 constant while lights on but wonder if it would make more sense to keep it constant 24/7.
> 
> The reason I am asking is because I have started to have small little spots of BBA starting. I have been fighting it with excel with great success would would rather not have to deal with even doing that.
> 
> Thought? Experiences?


I can say that in my recent experience, 24/7 has been doing great things for my BBA, fauna (breeding again) and even snails (not as thin shells). I am also running 25% less co2 (I actually did the math) in comparison of was I was. In the places I've removed BBA, it isn't returning (filter, silicone) and in other places I was too lazy to remove it - it's not flourishing.

With that said, I think you really got to find the balance in your tank or you are going to always be spinning your wheels. This is coming from someone that was banging her head against the wall, trying tweak just on piece of the tank and not thinking of it as an entire system. 

Co2, lighting, nutrients, filtration, maintenance and feeding all play a part. Algae will be less likely to annoy you/be present in a healthy system.

Of course, I am no scientist, so always take mine and other hobbyist's opinions with a grain of salt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I had a big bba outbreak, and getting the co2 set right, and the nutrients set right has it in remission. It might be as simple as checking your fert. regimen and adjusting to what you need more of. I moved from PPS which was doing ok, to EI around the same time as getting my co2 set correctly. My co2 turns on with the lights, and turns off with the lights.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> I can say that in my recent experience, 24/7 has been doing great things for my BBA, fauna (breeding again) and even snails (not as thin shells). I am also running 25% less co2 (I actually did the math) in comparison of was I was. In the places I've removed BBA, it isn't returning (filter, silicone) and in other places I was too lazy to remove it - it's not flourishing.
> 
> With that said, I think you really got to find the balance in your tank or you are going to always be spinning your wheels. This is coming from someone that was banging her head against the wall, trying tweak just on piece of the tank and not thinking of it as an entire system.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sara! So you have noticed a difference running the co2 24hrs a day... I think I am going to give that a try. I will start this weekend so I can be home to adjust as needed. 

I am pretty sure that my ferts are up to par since I dose EI for macros and daily dose micros at Target levels and higher. 

That's what I'm looking for though. Folks who have tried the 24hr route and how that has worked or is it a waste. Wasting a tiny bit of co2 is cheaper then spot treating Excel. 

I am still curious as to how many folks have had success doing this.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> Thanks, Sara! So you have noticed a difference running the co2 24hrs a day... I think I am going to give that a try. I will start this weekend so I can be home to adjust as needed.
> 
> I am pretty sure that my ferts are up to par since I dose EI for macros and daily dose micros at Target levels and higher.
> 
> ...


I do run co2 24/day in my 10, but it has had no algae problems except for a tiny bit of string algae. as long as it is not high high, the fish do not seem to skip a beat.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Noahma said:


> I do run co2 24/day in my 10, but it has had no algae problems except for a tiny bit of string algae. as long as it is not high high, the fish do not seem to skip a beat.


All of my smaller tanks run 24hrs. No algae issues there except when I ran out and didn't notice for a while in one and it was bad in just a week. Replaced co2 and nuke it with Excel and it was fine. 

I guess I will just have to try running it for 24hrs and see how that works.


----------



## studentZ (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I will give a try at running my co2 continuous as well. 

Thanks for the input Sewingalot! I've been reading through your BBA thread, but didn't want to pile on. I figured I hit the jackpot when Dempsey started this one. 

I have been using pfertz for my fertilizing, I think it's been doing good. Perhaps I will change that as well, but for now I just want to change one variable. My 65 gallon should be doing well with filtration, I have a fluval 405 on it along with an in-tank surface skimmer. And my feeding is pretty low; there's currently only a couple of small plecos and juvenile guppies in there.

Now to start tweaking that needle valve...


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

please keep this thread updated on everyones results.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I run my lights and Co2 at the same time. I have 30ppm on the Co2. The BBA cannot grab hold with this much Co2 in the water. Using this plus excel to help combat any current algae you have will prove victorious  

I learned of this method from another thread on BBA on here. Tom (PlantBrain) had some really good facts, and the 30ppm has worked like a charm. The BBA was gone in a week.

Good luck. roud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> Thanks, Sara! So you have noticed a difference running the co2 24hrs a day... I think I am going to give that a try. I will start this weekend so I can be home to adjust as needed.
> 
> I am pretty sure that my ferts are up to par since I dose EI for macros and daily dose micros at Target levels and higher.
> 
> ...


Hey, Clint. Tom Barr and others (Dark Cobra!) have been really helpful in my low light BBA thread on this. I kept reading low co2, and then fluctuating co2, I was confused. So I asked him why I was getting conflicting answers. He basically explained fluctuating co2 can be a problem. 

Since I was not comfortable pushing my tank to mountain dew colors to get good growth (I've killed too many fish and snails this way). My co2 is now a nice emerald green and I am now literally down to 1 bps. I have been experimenting on how low I can get the co2, and it's not until I hit about 1/2 bps that I start noticing a decline in growth in some of the plants. I've been consistently running my co2 a lot less on the 24/7 schedule than the 8/9 hour period. Sometimes, the math works in our favor. My co2 canister has officially lasted longer than it has with previous methods and it's still going strong.

But I am all for finding a balance now, and not just looking at co2 or nutrients (my favorite), etc. People tried to drill this into my head two years ago, but I wouldn't listen. Sometimes it's easier said than done for me. 

StudentZ - you could always add to the discussion on any of my threads. I truly welcome discussion and getting questions answered by people smarter than me.  Now, I may have gotten a little irritated at times when people start informing me that the EI method is the ultimate answer and saying they have no algae as a result. That's fantastic they've found an answer for them, but sometimes I want to talk about something else. 

I honestly like discussing difficulties because too often, we hear people tell the positive stories and no one seems to want to admit to the dirty little secrets of having algae, bad aquascapes, failing at growing certain plants, being lazy with filtration, etc. It simply puts a false expectation of instant success. And I see many hobbyists start out and quit because they face just a little turmoil and they become ashamed or let down because Suzy and Steve said this worked for them.

I think this may lead people to often misunderstand me and think I am against the EI method and feel a need to defend it. So for anyone out there listening: I am all for the Estimative Index approach. I think it and Tom in general have done wonderful things for this hobby. I am also not afraid to say it works for me......on a short-term basis. This _*IS MY FAULT*_, mainly because I get lazy and stop dosing consistently, fiddle with this or that and next thing I know, I've screwed it all up. So what? It'll all come out in the wash if you don't give up. :icon_cool

Sorry for going off topic, Clint. I promise to keep my thoughts to my own BBA thread from now on.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Noahma said:


> I had a big bba outbreak, and getting the co2 set right, and the nutrients set right has it in remission. It might be as simple as checking your fert. regimen and adjusting to what you need more of. I moved from PPS which was doing ok, to EI around the same time as getting my co2 set correctly. My co2 turns on with the lights, and turns off with the lights.


If you do well with CO2/light balance, then neither dosing routine should influence BBA.

Sometimes if you limit say PO4 strong enough, this becomes more limiting than CO2....then the indirect effect helps CO2 and reduces the BBA, this was a common theme in the mid 1990's and many thought low PO4 = cures BBA and most algae, but no one had done any controls for this, eg, no BBA and high PO4.

Once that is done, then CO2 is really the main issue for most folks, and measuring CO2 critically is not an easy task, it also changes all day long and moves around rapidly relative to say NO3 or PO4.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

If you are willing to try it, tackle the lights instead. Change the bulbs (don't throw away the old ones unless they anyways are due to go). I had so much issue with bba and hair algae in my 100g that I tried all different approaches till I got what works every time now on all my tanks. For filamentous algae. That is

1. Change the bulbs. Algae are more adapt to certain wavelengths. If they are thriving then try cut out their favorble zone.
2. Wait for a week. If their expansion has stalled by then, remove all fish and dose h2o2, leave for couple of hours and wc.


Works like a charm but this is cure not prevention. Make sure your light to nutrients are balanced or else they will come back and adapt to the new spectrum.

So no night time co2 needed

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

sewingalot said:


> I am also not afraid to say it works for me......on a short-term basis. This _*IS MY FAULT*_, mainly because I get lazy and stop dosing consistently, fiddle with this or that and next thing I know, I've screwed it all up. So what? It'll all come out in the wash if you don't give up. :icon_cool
> 
> Sorry for going off topic, Clint. I promise to keep my thoughts to my own BBA thread from now on.


Honesty goes a VERY long way IME.
Then you can manage it based on your own habits.

We might have issues matching the habits with our goals.
Many want a well groomed tank, but do not have the habits to get there:icon_redf

But.......with more understanding about WHY things are the way they are, vs say............this works.........we have a more basic understanding and avancement of knowledge vs mere mechanistic understanding, where we learn little about the algae and plants.

These are very different approaches philosophically.

And there are nice methods that allow for folks to have more error and hands off approaches, I use them and I use more grooming methods, I also use plants that do not require much work, hassle.

Those are really nice plants:thumbsup:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Most of the advice is right on BTW, Excel cost a bit, but DIY version abound......for much less $$$........and H2O2 spot treatment also puts some hurt, but do not over dose either.

Stick to the protocol, more will not kill faster....it'll risk roasting the plants and fish. 5mls of 3% H2O2 per 10 gal no more than once every 2-4 hours.
No more than this same amount/dose for the Excel once every 24 hours.

This can help, but the CO2 is the root issue.

My tanks tend to sit about 40-50ppm mostly.
I have them packed with fish and I have breeding and plenty of RCS also breeding like roaches.

I am careful in my post dosing adjustments.

In otherwords, I slowly eyeball it till the plants are well, then algae goes away. Only then do I measure the CO2 carefully, since now I have an algae free tank with excellent plant growth as a reference control. Without a control reference, you can not test experimentally with much certainty.

Many miss this point above.

I think most mismanage CO2 and gas their fish, are too impatient in adjustments. Slow and steady, wait and watch. Good current etc so there's ample O2 also.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Tom, you definitely know I have bad habits (*cough* high light *cough*).  And that's exactly why I am trying to develop an deeper understanding of the hobby, and I was not that bright for a long time. Kind of ironic that my tank's lighting was brighter than my logic..... I was basically a parrot. If something worked for me, I accepted it. If it didn't, I called it junk. Finally, it occurred to me that not knowing the WHY was keeping me from figuring out what I was doing wrong. 

I am glad you are encouraging learning, not just 'follow the leader' so to speak. :thumbsup:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Agree Tom on co2 balance. That is the key issue but once it is out whack even getting it back to balance does not always slow down the algae ime, specially if it has got some good footing in the tank. That's when the bulb change and h202 spot treatment helps to get a head start. But yes over dosing will harm a lot. I killed a bunch of fish by over dosing hence it remove them from tank. For plants though I am able to revive them fairly quickly with 3 days of growth hormone dosage to help them rebuild the tissue. 

But unless light, co2 and nutrients are balanced the root cause is not addressed and some form of algae will get a foot hold again.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> ... Slow and steady, wait and watch. Good current etc so there's ample O2 also...


That is the hardest part! I have to force myself to make small adjustments and then wait 2 weeks to determine the effects. (unless the results are immediate harm to the fish, those are changed right away)

:icon_cool


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

EntoCraig said:


> That is the hardest part! I have to force myself to make small adjustments and then wait 2 weeks to determine the effects. (unless the results are immediate harm to the fish, those are changed right away)
> 
> :icon_cool


Me, too. I am always in a hurry. That's why I can't get the EI method to work in my favor. I'm too impatient. I want results yesterday. I'm getting better, though with so many members holding my hand and prodding me with a stick when I get ahead of myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> Most of the advice is right on BTW, Excel cost a bit, but DIY version abound......for much less $$$........and H2O2 spot treatment also puts some hurt, but do not over dose either.
> 
> Stick to the protocol, more will not kill faster....it'll risk roasting the plants and fish. 5mls of 3% H2O2 per 10 gal no more than once every 2-4 hours.
> No more than this same amount/dose for the Excel once every 24 hours.
> ...


 
One thing I do have(for the most part)is patience. The co2 doesn't scare me too much anymore. I have been pushing the limits with what I can dose and am comfortable pushing further at times. I can see within a few hours/day if my fish can take it. I know that in no way shape or form have I mastered co2... Not at all. I would guess that my co2 is around 40-50ppm when lights are on though. The DC is a very light yellow and sometimes looks like it's about to turn clear. It is normally when it's about to turn clear that the fish start gasping. Then I just turn it down a tad. I am always trying to push further but maybe that is not the only answer. Maybe I just need to try to maintain a constant?

Tom,
You said that your tanks tend to stay around 40-50ppm mostly. I would assume you are running co2 24/7, correct?


Thank you everyone for your replies. I always like hearing other folks ideas and trials and errors. Most of which I have also tried myself.

It is the co2 that I know is the issue...... It is looking like 24hrs is the answer.. It will just be finding the right amount as to not build up to 80ppm and gas everything out.


----------



## H2OLOVER (Apr 29, 2010)

Rockhoe14er said:


> i keep mine on an hour before lights and off an hour before lights go off and no BBA for me.
> 
> I think 3 hours is a little long to turn on your co2 before lights come one. How are you diffusing your co2?


thats what i have going on my tank

I did have BBA when i first started
I just threw out the parts that had it and dipped the rest and have never had a problem after that


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> Those are really nice plants:thumbsup:


If you meant mine, Thanks!!

I have been pretty happy with them for the most part. :biggrin: No to get some actual skill in scaping.....:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Clint, see post #12: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...ntroller-reliable-worthwhile.html#post1207356 He's recommending to shut it off at night. Thought you'd like some information.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Clint, see post #12: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...ntroller-reliable-worthwhile.html#post1207356 He's recommending to shut it off at night. Thought you'd like some information.


Thank you Sara, maybe I won't keep it running...:icon_wink Might just be my current at the surface is not strong enough.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, that could definitely be your problem. I wouldn't recommend 24/7 for everyone. I started out of necessity when my solenoid broke. Since I can't afford a new one, I am happy with the status quo. I should put a disclaimer in my signature to not follow my example for the newbies. What do you think? :biggrin:


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

haha. Nah,.. I wouldn't put that in your sig.

Let's see what happens. I will adjust the current, slowly increase the co2(since I might be able to inject more with more current) and see where we go from there.


----------



## studentZ (Sep 22, 2010)

Sewingalot- no worries, I wasn't put off! :red_mouth I just figured this seemed the more appropriate thread.

Ok, so now I'm a little confused. I keep hearing that fluctuating levels of CO2 can be the root of the problem for BBA. My levels certainly fluctuate largely currently, since my solenoid is timed with my lighting and is very evident by my drop checker. Other than running CO2 continuously, what kind of fluctuations should I be concerned with? 

Thanks for all the input everyone, I sure do appreciate it!


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

Im currently having a bba fight cause my co2 line fell off and i didnt know it--everything is back running good --im pruning -- but please tell me what excel is? and how do i measure ppm in co2? thanks i have a lot to learn


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Dempsey said:


> haha. Nah,.. I wouldn't put that in your sig.
> 
> Let's see what happens. I will adjust the current, slowly increase the co2(since I might be able to inject more with more current) and see where we go from there.


Please keep us updated. You know I'd love to know the end result. :red_mouth



studentZ said:


> Sewingalot- no worries, I wasn't put off! :red_mouth I just figured this seemed the more appropriate thread.
> 
> Ok, so now I'm a little confused. I keep hearing that fluctuating levels of CO2 can be the root of the problem for BBA. My levels certainly fluctuate largely currently, since my solenoid is timed with my lighting and is very evident by my drop checker. Other than running CO2 continuously, what kind of fluctuations should I be concerned with?
> 
> Thanks for all the input everyone, I sure do appreciate it!


Glad to hear. I sometimes think I worry too much, lol.

The fluctuations I was having was the co2 was raising and dropping back down significantly throughout the day. Found out later it was probably due to a solenoid going bad. 

If your co2 isn't distributed well throughout the tank, this could even cause fluctuations throughout the tank. This could happen from a dirty diffusor, dirty filter, not enough circulation, all sorts of stuff.



they call me bruce said:


> Im currently having a bba fight cause my co2 line fell off and i didnt know it--everything is back running good --im pruning -- but please tell me what excel is? and how do i measure ppm in co2? thanks i have a lot to learn


Bruce, excel is a 'liquid' carbon, here is a link that explains it better than I can: http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlourishExcel.html. You can use it to help get rid of BBA, here is the link on it: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/20172-excel-treatment-bba-experiences.html


----------



## studentZ (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah, ok. So the 24-hour long fluctuation of CO2 from night to day and back again is not so bad? (as in having the CO2 on with lighting)


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Not from what I've experienced. Co2 isn't really being utilized at night, so it's just a waste in some aspects. However, if you are having a hard time getting the co2 stabilized in a shorter time period, the 24/7 does give you the advantage of giving the co2 time to circulate more throughout the tank.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

> The fluctuations I was having was the co2 was raising and dropping back down significantly throughout the day. Found out later it was probably due to a solenoid going bad.


I've had problems with cheapo mechanical timers shutting off for 15-30 minute stretches during my CO2 on period. If I remember correctly I did have some BBA during that time. (This is why I should keep notes)


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Little update. Actually, It's a good update. 

I lowered the bps last week and started running co2 24/7. All of the bba in the tank is red and dieing. All this really tells me is that it all had to do with co2 which I knew already. Just a confirmation. 

I could just keep it running like this but I would rather have it shut off at night. So.. I got a Rex style reactor and then went to my LFS yesterday and picked up another XP3 to add to the tank and run the reactor. 

Now its time to tune in the co2.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Dempsey said:


> Little update. Actually, It's a good update.
> 
> I lowered the bps last week and started running co2 24/7. All of the bba in the tank is red and dieing. All this really tells me is that it all had to do with co2 which I knew already. Just a confirmation.


interesting... Did you add excel or other algaecides?


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> interesting... Did you add excel or other algaecides?


 
I was before I started the 24/7 thing. I stopped that over a week ago also because I got some Amano's and didn't want to kill or hurt them.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> Little update. Actually, It's a good update.
> 
> I lowered the bps last week and started running co2 24/7. All of the bba in the tank is red and dieing. All this really tells me is that it all had to do with co2 which I knew already. Just a confirmation..


I would find that surprising. Are you saying that co2 itself is an algaecide?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I think the excel weakened it and the constant CO2 didn't encourage BBA to grow.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> I would find that surprising. Are you saying that co2 itself is an algaecide?


 
Not at all.

All I am saying is that in my tank, with one week of minimal co2 fluctuations, the algae is dieing. I knew it was a co2 problem the whole time but wanted to see if it(co2) alone was the problem. That, I proved to myself in just one week. Now I have to try to figure out what I am doing wrong with the co2....


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> I think the excel weakened it and the constant CO2 didn't encourage BBA to grow.


That could very well be also. The only problem I have with that is, normally after I spot treat with Excel, I can see red dieing BBA a few hours later or the next day. Not after a week. I am not saying that this isn't the case though... I also do 75-80% WC's weekly. So I really don't think that there would be any Excel left in the tank. Not that it would be otherwise since it is gone after 24 hours.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> Not at all.
> 
> All I am saying is that in my tank, with one week of minimal co2 fluctuations, the algae is dieing. I knew it was a co2 problem the whole time but wanted to see if it(co2) alone was the problem. That, I proved to myself in just one week. Now I have to try to figure out what I am doing wrong with the co2....


I think this is possible if your co2 was well below needed concentrations during the light cycle and the tank went the majority of the day without adequate co2, but I think you said your co2 was levels where good. Even during the day time I haven't found a water change which of course drops co2 levels to have any negative effect. Running co2 at night I can't imagine would make a difference in terms of algae control nor would it make a difference (algae control-wise) if you were running co2 in a tank with no plants.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

This could also be the case... I am not 100% sure but I do know that the issue was co2. I know that I am using good 4dkh water and good reagent. My DC was yellow. Maybe my co2 levels were not good all along...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Very interesting observation. Are you planning on keeping the co2 on 24/7 like myself? Or are you trying to find the route cause of the algae issue so you can go back to the timer method? I'm curious on your thoughts, Clint. Personally, I like the 24/7 lower co2 levels, but it's not for everyone. I do have some algae, still, but not like it was.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Very interesting observation. Are you planning on keeping the co2 on 24/7 like myself? Or are you trying to find the route cause of the algae issue so you can go back to the timer method? I'm curious on your thoughts, Clint. Personally, I like the 24/7 lower co2 levels, but it's not for everyone. I do have some algae, still, but not like it was.


I knew it was a co2 issue. I know that I have high lights(too much I know but high light tanks can be done without algae). I dose a good amount of ferts also... What else could it have been? 

I plan on going back to using the timer. I got a Rex style reactor from Jeff5614 and hooked it up today. I also picked bought another XP3 the other day to run it. I set them up today and it's weird to see the DC greenish/yellow without the water looking like 7UP! I really have to dial the co2 in though... I am regretting not setting it up yesterday... I am pretty sure I have it set right, but who ever gets it right on their first attempt. :icon_wink


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm with you. I know that high light tanks exist without the algae problems, I've personally seen them. You figure it out, please call me, lol.

Jeff sold that reactor, huh? Maybe I should send him some of my old stuff to sell for commission.  I tell you, I really appreciated not having the 7up look as well. I do miss that about the reactor. Please keep me updated on the progress. I am always intrigued about algae.


----------

